# how to sanitize my loft from salmonella and E.coli



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

According to the reports of autopsy and poop testing my pigeons are infected with two kinds of Bacteria namely Salmonella and E.coli . 

Some pigeons are showing symptoms of neck twisting,while some are puffed up and not eating and both are pooping green. 

Please give some advise on how should i sanitize my loft against these bacteria and also suggest some antibiotics.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mkdas said:


> According to the reports of autopsy and poop testing my pigeons are infected with two kinds of Bacteria namely Salmonella and E.coli .
> 
> Some pigeons are showing symptoms of neck twisting,while some are puffed up and not eating and both are pooping green.
> 
> Please give some advise on how should i sanitize my loft against these bacteria and also suggest some antibiotics.


Sorry to hear this. Did they do a Culture & Sensitivity? I'm assuming no, because that would have listed the antibiotics that the strain of e-coli is sensitive to. If that's the case, most strains are sensitive to Baytril (enrofloxacin). And it also treats salmonella. Jay3 had some links that had baytril available, I'll try to find them.
As for cleaning. Can mice get into your loft? They carry salmonella, so you have to make it 'rodent proof' or it will just keep happening  And is your loft 'dry'? Should be kept dry at all times. What do you use for bedding?
When I had that happen, I started treating the birds. Then scraped out the whole loft and took out all bedding. I also keep their drinking water out in the flight cage, so they don't get the loft wet.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Sorry to hear this. Did they do a Culture & Sensitivity? I'm assuming no, because that would have listed the antibiotics that the strain of e-coli is sensitive to. If that's the case, most strains are sensitive to Baytril (enrofloxacin). And it also treats salmonella. Jay3 had some links that had baytril available, I'll try to find them.
> As for cleaning. Can mice get into your loft? They carry salmonella, so you have to make it 'rodent proof' or it will just keep happening  And is your loft 'dry'? Should be kept dry at all times. What do you use for bedding?
> When I had that happen, I started treating the birds. Then scraped out the whole loft and took out all bedding. I also keep their drinking water out in the flight cage, so they don't get the loft wet.


Yes, they have done sensitivity and found this strain of E.Coli is sensitive to metronidazole and Salmonella to Sulfadimidine(sulfonamide antibacterial). Just wanted to know how i can sanitize my whole loft and some additional antibiotics.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mkdas said:


> Yes, they have done sensitivity and found this strain of E.Coli is sensitive to metronidazole and Salmonella to Sulfadimidine(sulfonamide antibacterial). Just wanted to know how i can sanitize my whole loft and some additional antibiotics.


Those 2 antibiotics can be given together, so you wouldn't need any more.
But like I said for cleaning, you need to scrape and take all bedding out to remove the source. Check for evidence of mice (droppings), and dry up any wet areas. Some people use a dilute mixture of bleach/water or Nolvasan disinfectant, but you have to be very careful using these with the birds in the loft because of the fumes. I never use chemicals in the loft. As long as you can clean it out and KEEP it DRY, you don't need to. That's why I keep their water out in the flight cage. Keeping water inside the loft is a source of moisture where bacteria loves to grow.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm having the same problem, i thought it was the dreaded pmv, but it's hard to tell, lost about 10 birds so far, things are looking better though, i cleaned the whole loft and put new bedding down, i think you were right about the water in the loft


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Those 2 antibiotics can be given together, so you wouldn't need any more.
> But like I said for cleaning, you need to scrape and take all bedding out to remove the source. Check for evidence of mice (droppings), and dry up any wet areas. Some people use a dilute mixture of bleach/water or Nolvasan disinfectant, but you have to be very careful using these with the birds in the loft because of the fumes. I never use chemicals in the loft. As long as you can clean it out and KEEP it DRY, you don't need to. That's why I keep their water out in the flight cage. Keeping water inside the loft is a source of moisture where bacteria loves to grow.


Thanks. I always try keep the loft clean and dry. At present, i am using vinegar mixed with water to clean the whole loft on daily basis.

I am bit confused with the doses to be given to the effected birds as well as other pigeons, who are not showing any symptoms, as a preventive measure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can google pigeon supply and there are few sites to pick from where you can buy medications and cleaners for your loft.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

I have bought sulfadimidine of 5gm meant cows and horses. So, how i make the dosage for a pigeon?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mkdas said:


> Thanks. I always try keep the loft clean and dry. At present, i am using vinegar mixed with water to clean the whole loft on daily basis.
> 
> I am bit confused with the doses to be given to the effected birds as well as other pigeons, who are not showing any symptoms, as a preventive measure.


I use metronidazole tablets (250mg). Each adult bird gets 1/4 tablet (62.5mg) once a day for 7-10 days. Metronidazole has a wide safety margin, but I still don't feel comfortable going over 100mg per bird. The average dose is 50-100mg per bird once a day.
I'm not familiar with 'Sulfadimidine'. What is the active ingredient? Are there any dosing instructions on the label?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is what is in 'Sulmet'. 

Mkdas: For pigeons it would be sold as a 12.5% solution (i.e., 125 milligrams per milliliter). So, is it 5 grams of powder you have?


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Just now i have received a message from Vetlab that another one of my pigeon's poop has been cultured and drug sensitivity has been done, where it has found that only two drugs have shown sensitivity towards E.coli, namely Nitrofurantoin and chloramphenicol.

Please suggest me which medicine most suitable,without adverse effect and also suggest about the doses and for how many days? if there any precautions to be taken regarding administering the medicine that to also be advised.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

John_D said:


> This is what is in 'Sulmet'.
> 
> Mkdas: For pigeons it would be sold as a 12.5% solution (i.e., 125 milligrams per milliliter). So, is it 5 grams of powder you have?


Thanks. Sorry to inform in my earlier post, it is a tablet of 5gm each. Can i use sulmet liquid solution as per your given concentration.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mkdas said:


> Just now i have received a message from Vetlab that another one of my pigeon's poop has been cultured and *drug sensitivity has been done, where it has found that only two drugs have shown sensitivity towards E.coli, namely Nitrofurantoin and chloramphenicol.*
> 
> Please suggest me which medicine most suitable,without adverse effect and also suggest about the doses and for how many days? if there any precautions to be taken regarding administering the medicine that to also be advised.


I was wondering about that because sulfa drugs are not usually effective against e-coli. But I wasn't going to question the previous lab results.
I always use baytril (enrofloxacin) for e-coli and salmonella because it's always on the sensitivity list.
Can they fax you a copy of the results? They usually list about 20 meds that it was tested against, and you can pick which one is easiest for you to obtain.


----------



## mkdas (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks.Actually, i have got the preliminary test result from the lab and i discussed it with you accordingly(relaying back and forth as you can understand emergency). Tommorrow i will get the formal printed result of sensitivity test. Then i will post the same for further advise.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

After you have the meds all figured out, and they have gone through a course of them, you can scrape the loft as much as you possibley can.. everyday or other if you can, keep mice out, look for their droppings in the feed trough to see if you have some in there at night. you can get a garden spayer and mix bleach with water and spray the loft down once a month if you want, but I think if you get the meds in them and keep the droppings from accumulating that should go a long way to keep them healthy.. the mice can be a hard one to get rid of also if you just do not know how they are getting in.. take up all the feed at night so there is nothing there for them to eat..and try to find their holes..set up traps as well.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

mkdas said:


> Thanks.Actually, i have got the preliminary test result from the lab and i discussed it with you accordingly(relaying back and forth as you can understand emergency). Tommorrow i will get the formal printed result of sensitivity test. Then i will post the same for further advise.


Oh, OK that makes sense. Your just getting bits and pieces right now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tek Trol is a good cleaner and disinfectant. So it both cleans and disinfects. With bleach you have to wash surfaces first or it doesn't work. It also doesn't have such a strong smell. But it works great. Usually get it from N.E. Supply, but other places do have it.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

mkdas said:


> where it has found that only two drugs have shown sensitivity towards E.coli, namely Nitrofurantoin and chloramphenicol.
> 
> Please suggest me which medicine most suitable,without adverse effect and also suggest about the doses and for how many days?


I only know of the medicine chloramphenocol & that a member here named `eternal' has had a lot of success with treating salmonella in pigeons with it due to rodents. It did take time for it to work. 

From what I've read, salmonella & ecoli bacteria eventual gets into the blood stream and causes septicaemia, and at that point it is very deadly to pigeons. Chloramphenocol is apparently very good for the septicaemia phase of these infections. I don't know if its better than baytril for sepsis though.


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

I had a lot of success by scraping out the old bedding, wood shavings and all...then washing the loft with phenyl...quickly and not allowing the water to accumulate...and finally washing again with TH5 a very good disinfectant. All this was done with birds inside. 

I really have got rid of it. am also using TH5 as footbath before entry into the loft.


----------



## fluffmaster (Nov 3, 2011)

duplicate post


----------

